# Do Malaysian use ebay?



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

Just curious to know if people in malaysia use ebay website for purchasing stuffs like electronics, clothes, household items, etc..

Anyone living in malaysia please give me some info.


many thanks


----------



## crackedbox (Aug 15, 2013)

You can visit my to buy and also post items to sell.


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, I do. And most of my friends do. 

Usually it's for the things that are hard to come by (read: rare) e.g. musical memorabilia or car performance parts. 

I know for a fact that my wife used to order/bid on eBay a number of handbags and sunglasses as well - for personal use.


----------



## ninmah (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, I do. No problem with delivery.


----------



## ransy11215 (Feb 18, 2013)

What are delivery charges like?


----------



## darahhitam (Jun 17, 2013)

ransy11215 said:


> What are delivery charges like?


Stating the obvious: varies just like in other countries? 

I can have free postage for some items and super expensive for other items (both from international sellers). 

Nothing is the same and I don't think I can guesstimate because of several other factors (seller, seller geographical location, weight, volumetric weight, currency exchange). 

Ordered a bicycle accessory from China - Malaysia: Free postage
Ordered a similar accessory from Australia - Malaysia: Super expensive postage
Ordered a similar accessory from UK - Malaysia: Postage is acceptable


----------

